# Covenant conscious



## jwright82 (Sep 21, 2019)

I know that Norman Shepherd went off the deep end but is there anything to his idea of "Covenant consciousness"? I mean viewing everything (I don't completely agree with him) from our perspective of the covenant seems to make sense on one level. Thoughts?


----------



## RJ Spencer (Sep 21, 2019)

Are you referring to the idea that once we become conscious we have a natural desire to share the Gospel with others?
Perhaps if you shared a link to an article we could get more input from others.


----------

